# Dads first gobbler this am



## stillhunter (Apr 19, 2018)

79 yo, he taught me and my brother how to hunt very well. Then he never really cared about going hunting anything for 30+ years. He's been a hell of a fisherman though, fly Montana, Wyoming etc. Bass and salt water here in N.C.; 8 years ago his casting shoulder was worn out from fly fishing and he got back into deer hunting w a passion. This was his second turkey hunt this year and his 4th turkey hunt ever.






He also grew his first EVER beard late last year .....


----------



## lfnh (Apr 19, 2018)

Looks like nice ground there.
Bringing them in on a lid was always a challenge. 
Glad to see you are enjoying the moment.


----------



## stillhunter (Apr 29, 2018)

I did not bring a gun on this hunt, It was all up to him. I called one in that was silent the whole time, while another about 300 yrds away was answering almost every call I made for an hour and a half. The sneaker snuck up in the brush and we did not see him until he ran past us @ 25 yrds after dad sneezed. 20 mins. later the other bird came running into our setup/decoys and dad wacked him before he came to a stop. 21lbs, 10" beard, 1" spurs.


----------



## stillhunter (May 24, 2018)

My scratch fan mount.....he loves it!


----------

